# Twitching...... LOL



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Gang, Thought I'd share this with you all. Pre-hypnotherapy I used to have this horrific pain for days (weeks) and it would be followed by a twitchy feeling in my gut. Sometimes it would be in the area where the pain was worst, sometimes it would be in other areas. It got to be a positive thing, cause I knew the worst of the pain was over when these sensations started. These feelings were akin to working out and having your muscles "shake" because of the exertion or akin to the skin surface type twitches after power walking or running. So I assume they were from a spasm causing my poor gut to be exerted for days at a time. Flash to the present......







I have been feeling these twitches for the past 2 days now.....BIG difference??? I had no pain prior. (Nor C or D) Is this weird or what???? I maybe was having intestinal spasms but was blissfully unaware, LOL like the rest of the population??? The mind _is_ a terrible thing to waste... LOL Might as well use it with the hypno, no?







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ,Don't worry about it at all. My gastroenterologist said that whenever I would have a severe IBS D attack it was the equivalent of doing 1000 situps back to back in terms of what the nerves and muscles did during intestional spasming. Then they were out of sync with each other... thus the D, etc. That is what you were dealing with. But the intestines normally go thru peristalsis, which is a controlled motion and normal, but twitches can be a part of that, and usually are not painful in the non-IBSer; so yes, like the rest of the population. Unless it goes on endlessly, I wouldn't be concerned. It most likely will subside. But if it is to the point where it is non-stop; then make a call to the doc. Everyone gets twitches from time to time in any area where there is muscle. From what I have read in medical references, it is of no concern if it is not long term.Hope this helps ya a tad bit... Love ya, Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Marilyn Bless Your Heart. I wasn't worried in the least bit! Just thought it was a positive to share. Thanks for the thoughts.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)




----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow, 1000 situps? Where's my weight loss?







I hadn't thought about less D contributing to my fairly recent weight gain. That makes sense, from a nutritional standpoint as well as the muscle action. Although fortunately for me, my average D episode wasn't a painful, break out in a sweat kind of attack, thank goodness! My recent experiences with what I think is a bit of a flu bug is reminding me just how exhausting an all-out attack can be.I don't think this is IBS because it started with a stomach pain wakeup in the middle of the night a few nights ago, which eventually led to middle of the night D. Mercifully, my IBS D attacks followed the standard of not waking me up in the middle of the night. Let's hope this passes soon! Mixing a stomach bug with IBS-D is not fun.BTW, I get muscle spasm periodically here and there...maybe this is just a fluke that it's where they used to be when you had an attack.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Doubtful Luna, Only had these sensations, which are quite unique, after a tremendous pain flare.Hope your stomach bug has passed by now.







BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Yes,BQ you really are {{{{{weird, weird, weird!}}}}}














Twitching, spasms, I can't imagine what you could be talking about?














Maybe the signs of impending OLD AGE?? But then again, I wouldn't know anything about that either?







We'll get by,right? Norb


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Norb, <twitch> Yes I <twitch> agree. <twitch, twitch>. We will ge <twitch> t by <twitch twitch twitch!> BQ <twitch>


----------

